# what size bottles do you make your flavours in



## Morph699 (3/11/16)

hey everyone, 

when you mix your flavours, what size bottles do you put your ready mixed to steep flavours. 

not when you mixing your flavours but once youve mixed them do you put them in a 30ml or 100ml or bigger with or without nic.

The reason I ask is ive found it easier to put them into a 500ml bottle, the same bottles that VG and PG come in, as its easier to manage and then pour into the smaller bottles.


----------



## Soutie (3/11/16)

Morph699 said:


> hey everyone,
> 
> when you mix your flavours, what size bottles do you put your ready mixed to steep flavours.
> 
> ...



I got a whole whack of 100ml glass amber bottles from wespack a while ago. I pretty much only use those and then decant as I need. I like the idea of the amber protecting the juice from the light and the glass makes me feel comfortable that there is no seepage into the juice.


----------



## Feliks Karp (3/11/16)

If I'm not trying out a receipe I mix everything straight in to and use from the 50 ml or 100 ml bottles. I find bigger than 100 ml I tend to get bored of the flavour.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Morph699 (3/11/16)

perfect thanks for the info. I like the idea of the amber bottles, never thought of that.


----------



## RichJB (3/11/16)

I never mix more than 30ml as I get bored with juices quickly and I also don't vape very much. I never decant, I mix straight into a 50ml amber glass bottle. Once it's steeped, I then decant into a 30ml HDPE dropper. 30ml is the sweet spot for me. Once I've vaped that, I'm ready to move on to another flavour juice.


----------



## Spydro (3/11/16)

I store all my mixed DIY in cold storage to preserve it until use (both freezer and refrigerator). How much of each DIY batch I mix depends on my usage of that recipe, but I mostly mix batches from 120ml up to 1000ml (although only 3 or 4 in 1000ml batches now days). Storage bottles are all amber glass Boston Rounds filled all the way up to the cap, 4oz, 8oz, 16oz mostly but also some 32oz. I refill the LDPE 30ml Luer Lock bottles that I dispense into tanks, mod bottles or drip RDA's with from the 4 oz size. When two 4oz are empty I refill them from an 8oz; when two 8oz are empty refill those from a 16oz and so on. The 4oz that refill the LDPE bottles being no longer full to the cap (so with trapped air) are kept in the refrigerator and easily used up first in short order. I also extract some of my own NEF's, and premix some of my recipe concentrates that are kept in cold storage as well in appropriately sized bottles.

As for nicotine, I haven't added it to my DIY for years as I don't need it. But I do use the best base ingredients available, so those mixed but unopened in the freezer storage can remain viable for up to 2+ years. That is they could until I bought all these TC Mods and very thirsty tanks that have seriously attacked all my DIY reserves the last few months So I'm doing round one right now mixing up around 4000ml+ to start restocking some of my depleted ADV reserves.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Petrus (3/11/16)

@Spydro, If you store your mixed batches in the refrigerator, what is the approximate life span? I normally mix my juices with 12 mg nicotine.


----------



## Morph699 (5/11/16)

Thanks for all the advice it really helps.


----------



## stevie g (5/11/16)

I have 200ml of 1yr old 36mg Nic in the fridge and it still tastes good with no oxidation past the initial goldening.

If that helps. 


Petrus said:


> @Spydro, If you store your mixed batches in the refrigerator, what is the approximate life span? I normally mix my juices with 12 mg nicotine.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

